# Square Hole Drill Machine : patent right



## killerkhalsa (Aug 6, 2006)

Get full artical at :- *chackdephattey.com/Miscellaneous/patent.HTM

1) Delivering Innovations : Lovely Institutes students get patent
      right for a technical feet

2) Square Hole Drill Machine : patent right for Lovely Institute
      students

3) Transition from round to square : Lovely Institute Students get
      patent right for a new drill machine.

The students of Lovely institute of Technology have brought Laurels to the Institute and the state by securing patent for Square Hole Drilling Machine indigenously devised by them. This innovation of “Square Hole Drill Machine” is all set to introduce a new concept in drilling. The real challenge before the students was to blend mechanical interventions with design integration so as to optimize the functional efficiency of the equipment. The students (Gurpreet Singh Heer, Ritesh Kumar Kaushik, Shekhar Singh Thakur, Vikram Rana, Ashok Kumar, Avineesh Sharma, Ajay Pal Singh, Ashish Katyal, Kuljit Singh, Amritpreet Singh, Charanpreet Singh, Preet Kanwal Singh, Gurdeshbir Singh, Gurpreet Singh Virk: Guide Teachers – Gurdutt Sahni, Sukhjeet Singh) of Mechanical Engineering Department from Lovely Institute of Technology have shown there ingenuity and industry in devising a new method for drilling square holes. 

Get full artical at :- *chackdephattey.com/Miscellaneous/patent.HTM

Main Highlights
1) Lovely Institutes students get patent right for a technical feet
2) “Square Hole Drill Machine” is all set to introduce a new concept in drilling
3) First project by students of PTU which has got patent from TIFAC through Punjab State Council of Science and Technology
4) Won the best student project in mechanical engineering in national level Tech Fest

Get full artical at :- *chackdephattey.com/Miscellaneous/patent.HTM


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2006)

chak de phatte ... karde square khaddey


----------



## killerkhalsa (Aug 7, 2006)

ker dite bhai


----------



## JGuru (Aug 7, 2006)

Institute's name 'Lovely Institute of Technology'!! 
 Good that they have won the Best student project in ME in the National level Tech
 Fest.


----------

